# I can only place one note in a channel at a time (spitfire, fl studio)



## MorgyMorgy (Jun 12, 2021)

When using spitfire brass or woodwinds I'm only able to place one note in a channel. If there are two notes in one channel it will play one correctly and the other will be cut off right away. This doesn't happen when using staccato.









Gyazo







gyazo.com





Any idea how I can fix this? I can get around it by making separate channels for each note but that causes a lot of visual clutter and performance issues.


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 12, 2021)

You are probably using a legato patch or articulation? In the case of Spitfire instruments, for two or more voices in the same channel, you either use a long/sustain patch (non-legato) or one voice per channel if legato. Other libraries like Afflatus, Century Strings, MSS etc have polyphonic legato so you can write more than one voice in one channel.


----------



## MorgyMorgy (Jun 12, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> You are probably using a legato patch or articulation? In the case of Spitfire instruments, for two or more voices in the same channel, you either use a long/sustain patch (non-legato) or one voice per channel if legato. Other libraries like Afflatus, Century Strings, MSS etc have polyphonic legato so you can write more than one voice in one channel.


i thought it worked but i forgot to mute the second channel lol, unfortunately spitfire's polyphonic legato doesn't seem to fix my problem


----------



## Toecutter (Jun 12, 2021)

MorgyMorgy said:


> i thought it worked but i forgot to mute the second channel lol, unfortunately spitfire's polyphonic legato doesn't seem to fix my problem


I never realized there's a polyphonic legato option in the Spitfire legato patches, I feel so stupid XD To be honest I never use poly legato anyway because I prefer having a second or third track for each voice, in this way I can control the dynamics, vibrato, etc individually.

In any case, maybe this can help you?








Spitfire Legato Patches - What is "Polyphonic Legato"?


When enabled the Polyphonic Legato option found on most of our legato interfaces allows the user to play 4x monophonic lines within one legato patch. It does not create a full Polyphonic patch. ...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com




SF poly legato (four voices) divide the velocity range in four bands 1-32, 33-64, 65-96, 97-127 ... just tested here and it works, bit confusing tho.


----------

